# Ladder racks, what to get?



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

2 weatherguard racks would hold such a load just fine. 

I have a 2-rack system on my van with the following ladders on top:

28 foot extension
10 foot step ladder
8 foot step ladder
6 foot step ladder
5 foot step ladder

As well as a 6" PVC conduit "tube" between the stacks of ladders.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks KB, vans I've been in before all had custom racks. Never used one of the basic ones before. I can pick up those Weather Guards cheap. Fits the budget(lack of) perfectly.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an Adrian double-grip.










I have a 10' step ladder on one side, a 24' extension on the other, and the pipe box down the middle.

I've thrown my (gasp.......... aluminum!!!!) Little Giant 21' SkyScraper on top with no problems.

The best part is, there's no cords, ropes, slings or straps. Pull a handle down, load the ladder, put the handle back up, and it stays there. 


Add a simple padlock, and it will stay there all night.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

System One.
Doesn't matter what you put on top. The support is there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I gotta laugh every time I see two or less ladders tied down with a strap, bungee cord, or even some scrap 12/2. You spend more time dinking around with a cheap mickey-mouse ladder rack (meaning, you waste money) than the extra cost of having a system that holds the ladders down for you.

No more than 10 seconds after I get to my van with a ladder, it's 100% secured. Both from falling off and from growing another set of legs and skulking off into the night.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That Adrian is definetly in the future for me. My rack budget is about $100 right now. Saw one of those Adrian ones on CL for $750. Someday soon..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> That Adrian is definetly in the future for me. My rack budget is about $100 right now. Saw one of those Adrian ones on CL for $750. Someday soon..


Beg, borrow or steal the difference. You'll be glad you did.

I've used those basic, flat tubes that are nothing more than two square rods across the top. You spend way too much time securing things down, then you still have to keep the thieves at bay after that.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

The Adrian one on CL really wouldn't work. It's that hydraulic model. Not sure how many ladders you could stack on it. I prefer 8' and 10' tripod ladders also so have to get something that you can stack those on.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Check this out:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/for/1793979274.html

Little to far to drive though..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> The Adrian one on CL really wouldn't work. It's that hydraulic model. Not sure how many ladders you could stack on it. I prefer 8' and 10' tripod ladders also so have to get something that you can stack those on.


Forget about the hydraulic drop-down thing. It ain't worth it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I have an Adrian double-grip.
> Add a simple padlock, and it will stay there all night.


I like that...my ride is an old phone truck and whatever they used/are using, s*cks; it won't hold some of my ladders down very well and I use bungi back ups in case of failure.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

I have never seen so many people, so concerned about theft. I must have 20 ladders on top of trucks, and none of them are locked down......They dont seem to walk away either.....


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

In the last seven years I've had two cars broken into. First one they stole stereo gear and damaged the car. I got a check for $1500 from the insurance company for that one. Last one they pried open the back and took some tool boxes. About $500 dollars in tools were stolen, no insurance claim. So yeh, I'm concerned with theft.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Innovative said:


> I have never seen so many people, so concerned about theft. I must have 20 ladders on top of trucks, and none of them are locked down......They dont seem to walk away either.....



I'm not concerned with theft. I lock mine down, so I don't have to be concerned with it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'm not concerned with theft. I lock mine down, so I don't have to be concerned with it.


Do you use a steel aircraft cable or chain? Isnt aircraft cable harder to cut with bolt cutters?

I have a 24' that I am concerned about walkign away.. its pretty new.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Do you use a steel aircraft cable or chain? Isnt aircraft cable harder to cut with bolt cutters?
> 
> I have a 24' that I am concerned about walkign away.. its pretty new.
> 
> ~Matt



Neither. There's a locking mechanism built into the rack. All you need to add is a Master #5 padlock.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Neither. There's a locking mechanism built into the rack. All you need to add is a Master #5 padlock.


Oh, now thats pretty slick.:thumbsup:

How would you recommend I lock my ladder down? U lock, cable, chain?

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Oh, now thats pretty slick.:thumbsup:
> 
> How would you recommend I lock my ladder down? U lock, cable, chain?
> 
> ~Matt



With....... a......... Master......... #5.............. padlock............








​


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Took them off the truck after 1 yr.

I found I never used them enough, and it caused drag, noise, and snow was a bitch.

When I first started I had a 30 extension, a 16', 12' and a 8' Aframe up there.

I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Do you use a steel aircraft cable or chain? Isnt aircraft cable harder to cut with bolt cutters?
> 
> I have a 24' that I am concerned about walkign away.. its pretty new.
> 
> ~Matt


Actually I have found that aircraft cable is very easy to cut. Just use a newish pair of 9" kleins. Why use toenail cutters?:laughing:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> With....... a......... Master......... #5.............. padlock............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are sweet, I had one put on top of my old personal truck. It looks weird, but I can be on my 24' before most can get theirs untied. I still have the rack but it would not look very good on my little Nissan


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> With....... a......... Master......... #5.............. padlock............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i............................ dont......................... have........................ that...............................rack....................................



~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> i............................ dont......................... have........................ that...............................rack....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt



Then....................................................... maybe.......................................... you......................................... should............................................ get.......................................one.................................


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Then....................................................... maybe.......................................... you......................................... should............................................ get.......................................one.................................


I dont own the van, its the companies. They bitch about buying me a replacement battery pack for my drill. No way in hell i am goign to be able to get a new rack for the van.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont own the van, its the companies. They bitch about buying me a replacement battery pack for my drill. No way in hell i am goign to be able to get a new rack for the van.
> 
> ~Matt


Then let them worry about what to use to lock up their ladders.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

I have my ladders inside my truck. 2 fiberglass Little Giants and a 4 and 6 foot Werner. Would be hard for me to get to a rack on the Sprinter lol.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont own the van, its the companies. They bitch about buying me a replacement battery pack for my drill. No way in hell i am goign to be able to get a new rack for the van.
> 
> ~Matt


I would write a letter letting them know you wanted to make sure they knew of a likely problem in the future. Well that worked me with my boss.

I told him about some ladders that needed to be replaced for about month. I took pictures sent them to him and called it my "meal ticket". It works all the time now


----------

